# Can you help ID this manufacturer cuz I sure can't read it!?!



## mpdst7 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi there,
I'm refinishing a teak (so I'm told) patio set that I purchased on Craigslist. It has the attached placard that I cannot seem to identify. Can anyone tell me who this manufacturer is?

Many thanks,
Mike!


__
https://flic.kr/p/14550617138


----------



## mpdst7 (Jul 24, 2014)

Sorry, here's the actual photo I took so you don't need the above link. Can you help?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like "braun" to me. Maybe these folks:

http://www.dmbraunco.com/#


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

Bauer maybe


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks like my daughter's signature, but she's 2, so her furniture shouldn't need refinishing yet.


----------



## mpdst7 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks, guys. I initially thought it was Craver or Graver but had no luck there. Hadn't thought about it starting with a "b".

I had a quick search and couldn't find a direct match for either, but I sure hope it came from DM Braun…fancy.

@BinghamtonEd Ha, agree. Clearly they didn't think this through. Shouldn't have to work this hard to figure out a manufacturer


----------



## mpdst7 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thought I would share the final product with the group. Anyone else want to venture a guess? I still haven't figured it out.


----------

